# Georgy V. Sviridov (Russian composer)



## allegri

Hello!

I'd like to start a thread devoted to the famous russian composer *Georgy V. Sviridov*. His music is a precious part of our russian culture. If you are interested in russian classics you should get familiar with Sviridov's works. They are really memorable and have our national flavour.

I guess Sviridov's music is rather little known in the West or unknown at all may be. That's why i've decided to start this thread. 

I should say that one of the most popular works of G. Sviridov is the Waltz from his Snow-storm. It's a musical illustration after Pushkin. And it was originally written for the eponymous film based on the short story from Pushkin's "Belkin's tales".

You can listen to this wonderful orchestral piece here:






I hope you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Polednice

Thank you very much for creating this thread 

I must admit that I hadn't heard of Sviridov before; I don't know how well known he might be among other listeners on the forum. It will certainly be interesting listening to his music, and you couldn't have picked a better starting place because I love the writings of Pushkin!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thank you as well, I have a deep admiration for Russian music, I would argue that its possibly the greatest, but I have never heard of this composer. I will have to look further now.


----------



## graaf

thank you for introducing me to this composer, that's beautiful music, and it sure has "russian flavor"


----------



## Lukecash12

My play list of him: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=7C818B1A4FD2EB66


----------



## MagneticGhost

Out of page 17 - I find this obscure Russian composer. 
I also found this CD in a charity shop a few weeks back. Quite pleasant stuff. 
I particularly enjoyed the choral works on this disc. 
Definitely worth a listen.


----------



## Barelytenor

Lukecash12 said:


> My play list of him: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=7C818B1A4FD2EB66


I had listened to (and sung) some choral Sviridov pieces before, but every time I hear a new piece like the Metel (Snowstorm) suite here, I like him that much more! What a talented composer who is so imaginative! The Russian have a saying Russkaya Dusha / Русская душа / "Russian soul" and Sviridov has it in spades! Thanks for the playlist Lukecash12!

Best Regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Zhdanov

lest we forget, his most popular work _Time, Forward!_ -


----------



## TxllxT

World Premiere of Symphony no.1






Complete film 'Time, Forward!'


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Aleksandr Rachkofiev

This thread has been dead for a while, but I certainly think Sviridov's choral works (the Hymns and Prayers set) are some of my favorite in the entire genre. Perhaps it's because I have a soft spot for Oktavism and Orthodox music in general, but I absolutely adore them - I'm curious why they and other works like Tchaikovsky's hymn of the Cherubim don't get as much love


----------

